# SGT. Tanner Higgins - RLTW



## goon175 (Apr 15, 2012)

D co. 1/75 has lost a warrior over the weekend, please keep his family in your prayers. I didn't know him personally, but my friends who did know him say he was a hell of a guy. Rest in peace, Ranger.

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/April/120415-01.html


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2012)

RIP Sgt. Higgins.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 15, 2012)

RIP brother.


----------



## lancero (Apr 16, 2012)

RIP, Ranger.
RLTW


----------



## ManBearPig (Apr 16, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Apr 16, 2012)

Rest Easy Brother.
RLTW!!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rest InGod's Peace Ranger.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue skies, Sergeant, rest easy.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 17, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Sendero (Apr 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace and Thank You.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 18, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2012)

Valhalla has you now.

Rest easy Brother.

~S~


----------



## Chev (Aug 15, 2019)

That's one day I will never forget. He was one of the greatest Rangers I ever had the pleasure of meeting and it was an honor to have worked with him and his platoon. Unfortunately, I wasn't Ranger organic, so I didn't know him nearly as well as the rest of D Co. but the time I did spend with them, I noticed he was the type of Ranger that perfected his craft and it still wasn't to his standard. When it came to professionalism, SGT. Higgins wrote the book. 

Thank you brother for leading the way. 

R.I.P, RLTW


----------

